# Using tolnaftate to cure dog's ringworm?



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Someone I know has a puppy (around 8 weeks) that has ringworm. 
I have some antifungal cream I bought at a pharmacy that's used to cure athlete's foot in people. The active ingredient is tolnaftate. I was told by a vet to just buy a human brand and use it for a mysterious bump that was on Soro's face a few weeks ago (but has since completely gone down and the fur is back). 

I figure since ringworm is a fungus, this would work for that. And quick internet searches are yielding the same results. But does anyone else have any input on this?


----------

